# Biden v Jefferson



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Thomas Jefferson - "The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants." 


Joe Biden - "Those who say the blood of Patriots, you know, and all the stuff about how we’re gonna have to move against the government," Biden said. "If you think you need to have weapons to take on the government, you need F-15s and maybe some nuclear weapons."


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Shopping now.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Someone should ask ol’ Joe how the NVA and Taliban managed without their F15s and nuclear bombs.

This (outright lie) was also from the speech:
_“The Second Amendment, from the day it was passed, limited the type of people who could own a gun, what type of weapon you could own. You couldn’t buy a cannon,”_

Not only could the contemporaries of the founders buy a cannon, so can you. So can a 10 year-old with a felony conviction and domestic violence record who is not even a legal citizen; delivered to their door, no background check. A canon is not a “firearm” or regulated in any way by the US government. Like it should be with all things, the laws regarding canons all restrict what you can do with one, not when you can own one.

The quote you cited, @HDRider , was actually even worse. Someone edited the one you have to make it look at least a little less non-sensical. Here’s the uninterrupted one:

“_Those who say the blood of patriots, you know, and all the stuff about how we’re gonna have to move against the government. Well, the tree of liberty is not water or the blood of patriots. What happens is that there never have been – If you think you need to have weapons to take on the government, you need F-15s and maybe some nuclear weapons._”


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the edit Monkey


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I caught a few seconds of him in a live speech today...Had to change channels due to incipient nausea,,,but it's getting more obvious every time we see him that he's _non mentis compos. _Pretty sad.

I turned it off when he said "600,000 Americans have died from this virus. That's more than all the people killed in WW I."...???? I always thought that was about 40 million.

But we must agree that he's right about his approach to crime in America..Isn't it obvious that preventing hicks in Iowa from buying assault rifles will certainly bring the armed robbery and road rage shootings in NYC, LA & Chicago down significantly....Vote early and vote often!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Joe Biden - "Those who say the blood of Patriots, you know, and all the stuff about how we’re gonna have to move against the government," Biden said. "If you think you need to have weapons to take on the government, *you need F-15s and maybe some nuclear weapons*."


Once again, Palmetto State Armory has stepped up to the challenge:


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I can just see clips of his press conferences on Mystery Science Theatre 3000 and the oft repeated phrase "Yeah, yeah, that's the ticket" after every statement.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I guess nobody has told him about a few Afghans armed with rifles, and a few improvised explosive devices, fighting the most powerful military in the world to a standstill for nearly twenty years.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> I guess nobody has told him about a few Afghans armed with rifles, and a few improvised explosive devices, fighting the most powerful military in the world to a standstill for nearly twenty years.


Truth has no influence on them.

Neither does Justice or the American way.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't believe the guy in the tights was a legal alien.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> I don't believe the guy in the tights was a legal alien.


No, he was a dreamer. But how could the govt send him back? And if they did send him back, how could they make sure he stays there?

Does adoption give a child citizenship?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Space X Falcon 9 with a one way trips worth of fuel should do the trick.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Space X Falcon 9 with a one way trips worth of fuel should do the trick.


You load him up

We have about 100,000,000 kryptonite miners busy at work


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

muleskinner2 said:


> I guess nobody has told him about a few Afghans armed with rifles, and a few improvised explosive devices, fighting the most powerful military in the world to a standstill for nearly twenty years.


2 of the strongest militaries. The Russians got their butts kicked as well.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> No, he was a dreamer. But how could the govt send him back? And if they did send him back, how could they make sure he stays there?
> 
> Does adoption give a child citizenship?


Nope. They still have to take the classes.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Saw this today

Hands Up, Don't Nuke


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Nope. They still have to take the classes.


Then Clark is in trouble, he went to an American school.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

Trying to compare a great man like Thomas Jefferson to Joey Bribes is like comparing Albert Einstein to Gary The Retard


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Every time Biden speaks I feel like a Jew in Nazi Germany.
Just can't understand why?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

When a supposedly elected official tells me that his patience is wearing thin, I pay attention, but not in the manner he intended.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> Every time Biden speaks I feel like a Jew in Nazi Germany.
> Just can't understand why?


funny I get the same feeling


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> funny I get the same feeling


Me too


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

BTW, when you hear someone discussing the "100 Employee" mandate, note that the US Dept of Labor has zero information regarding this on their website.
They do not even mention it.
Looking at the OSHA COVID information portal, used by employers and legal execs, will show you the exact same result. Nothing. 
There are no dates for DOL or OSHA delivery of any employer guidance or details. Nothing. Hmm.

Think about this. This is the largest nationwide change to employment eligibility requirement in U.S. history. I know of nothing else even close… and yet, if you didn’t watch the Executive's announcement or read the media discussion about the Executive announcement, you wouldn’t be able to find a single detail about it – anywhere.
If there was a federal intent to actually force American workers to get forcibly vaccinated as a condition of employment, there would be daily updates from a massive inter-agency network of compliance offices, regulatory agencies and private sector business interests giving updates and briefings. And yes, that pertains* only to the anticipated guidance part*, not to the actual setting of a deadline and working through the implementation phase of the national mandate.
Consider that for a moment while the private sector eagerly carries a few more buckets of water.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

After doing quite a bit of research I am changing my reply. Apparently Presidential mandates give seated presidents dictatorial power. They can be overturned only by congress or another president. 

But Biden didn't set any parameters for his forced vaccination plan so OSHA cannot yet add the forced vaccine guidelines to it's requirements.


----------

